# How many mantids do you have?



## Synapze (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm curious, how many mantids does everyone have? If you feel like sharing, a species list would be interesting as well. I know there are a lot of ghost and orchid fans here!


----------



## Nicolas (Jun 25, 2018)

Uhhh, I have none but two at the same time if it makes sense. I ordered two Chinese mantids last Thursday but they haven't shipped yet, so I don't know if that applies as having mantids or not    Not sure if I'd count them on their way either? I have no idea how long they take to ship, but we'll see.

The most I had at a time was three - Two Giant Asian Mantids and one Stick Mantis. Sadly the stick didn't last very long. I also had two wild caught Iris Oratoria's that I mated. 

How many do you have?


----------



## lovemymantisfriends (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi!  This is an interesting topic!  I am curious what all everyone has and what is your favorite?!?

I have 3 ghost mantids (L4 i believe)-These so far are my favorite, I cannot wait until they get a bit bigger!

14 Chinese mantids (L1 and L2s)  I my sons each pick 1 to keep and decorate their own habitat (currently army men and flowers are the decor).  I am giving one away to a coworker for a pet, and raising a few more (haven't decided what I am doing with them just yet)

2  containers of chinese mantids that recently hatched (will be sharing with neighbors for their gardens)

On the way:

1 Heirodula Majestica (giant rainforest)

1 Sphodromantis Lineola (giant african)


----------



## Synapze (Jun 25, 2018)

I love Chinese mantids! Some think they're boring, but I think they're awesome and highly underrated. I have 3 and I'm currently raising 16. I won't be keeping those... or at least most of them. ?

I currently have 11:

2 Carolinas (probably won't keep these two)

3 Chinese

1 African Lined

1 Giant Shield

2 Giant Asians 

1 Giant Green Congo

If the 3 Chinese and the 2 Asian Giants weren't so calm and "friendly", I'd have my hands full. I have one Chinese mantid that barely needs an enclosure.

I order everything from one very dependable dealer, so whenever I order one I go ahead and add it to my collection list as well. ?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 25, 2018)

8 mantids for now:

2 hierodula membranacea 1 male and female

2 creobroter gemmatus: male and female

3 Sphodromantis gastrica 1 male and 2 female

1 hierodula majuscula 1 female


----------



## Nicolas (Jun 25, 2018)

Synapze said:


> I love Chinese mantids! Some think they're boring, but I think they're awesome and highly underrated. I have 3 and I'm currently raising 16. I won't be keeping those... or at least most of them. ?
> 
> I currently have 11:
> 
> ...


mhm, the one I purchased them from seemed to be quite liked here (from mantidsgalore) - That being said, I dunno why it hasn't shipped yet. But It's probably normal.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 25, 2018)

lovemymantisfriends said:


> Hi!  This is an interesting topic!  I am curious what all everyone has and what is your favorite?!?


Hmm... favorite. If I had to get rid of all but one, I'd have to keep my Chinese female. I would almost swear she recognizes me when I sit down at my desk. She always comes over and taps the side of the enclosure like a drum until I let her out. She likes to sit near one of the vents on my laptop for some reason. Surely she's not cold. She probably knows I'm the guy with the flies and that she might earn a snack or two by being cute. She just seems to have a friendly personality, either real or just my imagination. ?


----------



## lovemymantisfriends (Jun 25, 2018)

Nicolas said:


> mhm, the one I purchased them from seemed to be quite liked here (from mantidsgalore) - That being said, I dunno why it hasn't shipped yet. But It's probably normal.


I had a great experience with Mantidsgalore.  Patty is really responsive  if you reach out to her!  I did see something about shipments not going out due to heat on Facebook a couple days ago.    When did you order?  Typically, breeders only ship Monday-Wednesday also (to avoid them sitting in the post office over the weekend).


----------



## Nicolas (Jun 25, 2018)

lovemymantisfriends said:


> I had a great experience with Mantidsgalore.  Patty is really responsive  if you reach out to her!  I did see something about shipments not going out due to heat on Facebook a couple days ago.    When did you order?  Typically, breeders only ship Monday-Wednesday also (to avoid them sitting in the post office over the weekend).


Thursday of last week. But that's a good idea, thanks


----------



## Teamonger (Jun 27, 2018)

Far less then I would like to have :3 Hopefully I will get all the red tape finished with to get a ton more species.

Currently however I have:

2 Wandering Violins (9 month old ladies)

3 Ghosts (9 month old ladies) - ooths incubating!

20 or so Miomantis paykullii. Two of those are 9 month old ladies and the rest are their descendants (scattering of different instars)

The Violins are my favorite.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 27, 2018)

Teamonger said:


> The Violins﻿ are my favorite.


I'd to have a Wandering Violin in the future. They look so weird, but beautiful at the same time. I plan on trying Ghosts one day. I've never owned a communal species before.


----------



## Nicolas (Jun 27, 2018)

The idea of owning communal mantids is quite nice. If you get a large enough enclosure, you could probably put three ghosts in there; can't imagine how fun it'd be! That being said, I've heard that they are not 100% communal (more like 99%?) so you'd probably have to keep them well fed.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 27, 2018)

Nicolas said:


> If you get a large enough enclosure, you could probably put three ghosts in there; can't imagine how fun it'd be!


I had an idea for an enclosure design that is both functional and artistic and could be mounted on the wall, something like a large shadowbox. I think they would look fantastic against a contrasting background.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 27, 2018)

I currently have:

1 adult female ghost (just over a year old) - the last remaining of my ghosts I purchased last June

3 adult Rhombodera basalis (2 females, 1 male)

I am thinking of getting Creobroter gemmatus or pictipennis as my next species after some summer travels.


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jun 27, 2018)

Right now I have 36 individual mantises and several ooths belonging to 15 different species. 

*Orchid Mantis* _Hymenopus coronatus_ 

*Ghost Mantis *_Phyllocrania paradoxa _

*Giant Asian Mantis* _Hierodula membranacea _

*Shield Mantis *_Rhombodera basalis _

*Bark Mantis *_Elmantis sp._

*Desert Mantis *_Eremiaphilia sp _

*Giraffe Mantis*_ Euchomenella sp._ 

*Camelomantis *_Camelomantis sp._

*African Twig Mantis *_Popa spurca_

*Thistle Mantis *_Blepharopsis mendica_

*Violin Mantis *_Gongylus gongylodes_

*Indian Flower Mantis *_Creobroter gemmatus _

*African Flower Mantis *_Galinthias amoena _

*Congo Green African Mantis *_Sphodromantis aurea_

*Chinese Mantis *_Tenodera sinensis_


----------



## Synapze (Jun 27, 2018)

Ocelotbren said:


> I currently have:
> 
> 3 adult Rhombodera﻿﻿ basalis﻿﻿ (2 females, 1 male)


I have a R. megaera. I can't tell the difference between the R. basalis and R. megaera. Mine is L3 and I can already see a little shield development.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 27, 2018)

Predatorhousepet said:


> Right now I have 36 individual﻿ ﻿mantises and several ooths belonging to 15 different species. ﻿﻿﻿﻿


Holy cow! Its a good thing you're so adept at culturing your own feeders!

Since your advice on culturing fruit flies, I've had nothing but success... I actually have a surplus. ?


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jun 27, 2018)

Synapze said:


> Holy cow! Its a good thing you're so adept at culturing your own feeders!


It does help a lot to culture your own feeders when you have that many mouths to feed. I have several different species of feeders I am currently culturing: Red Runner roaches, Dubia roaches, Hydei &amp; Melanogaster fruit flies, black soldier flies and mealworms...plus a springtail and an isopod culture for cleanup duty.

I do regularly buy things like bluebottle &amp; housefly pupae, waxworms and crickets because I've found them problematic to culture for one reason or another...not that it can't be done, I'd just rather not.



Synapze said:


> Since your advice on culturing fruit flies, I've had nothing but success... I actually have a surplus. ?


Great! Glad to have helped. Fruit flies are so easy to culture everyone should do it, it saves so much money.


----------



## Ocelotbren (Jun 27, 2018)

@Synapze I'm not entirely sure but I think basalis gets a slightly more prominent shield. It is fun watching the shield develop with each molt!


----------



## Synapze (Jun 27, 2018)

Ocelotbren said:


> @Synapze I'm not entirely sure but I think basalis gets a slightly more prominent shield. It is fun watching the shield develop with each molt!


I can't wait!


----------



## Chemz (Jun 27, 2018)

None as of this moment.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 27, 2018)

Chemz said:


> None as of this moment.


Hope that changes soon!


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jun 27, 2018)

Chemz said:


> None as of this moment.


Buy one and you will like to have them around you.

My favorite mantis is Cochise (hierodula membrancea, ) I think because she is my first mantis. But I love the others too.


----------



## Nicolas (Jun 27, 2018)

Currently three. Two chinese nymphs and this other random green mantis I found outside when I was looking for feeders for the nymphs. Hopefully it's smooth sailing!


----------



## danl82 (Jun 28, 2018)

12 at the moment, they are either pairs or trios of

Sphodromantis 'blue flash'

Miomantis paykulli

Ephestiasula sp

Tarachodula pantherina

Parasphendale agrionina

About half are adult or nearly there,  so I'm already thinking about which ones I might get next.

Once I've sorted out my racking and cages I'm also going to get some phasmids.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 28, 2018)

danl82 said:


> Sphodromantis 'blue flash'
> 
> Trachodula pantherina


I've seen some great pics of both. I love the coloring of the Sphodromantis Blue Flash.

Many of us are always thinking about which species we want next. ?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 29, 2018)

I have 20:

Miomantis paykulii- 1 subadult female

Phyllocrania paradoxa- 3 subadult females, 1 subadult male, 1 presub male

Sphodromantis gastrica- 2 subadult females

Gongylus gongylodes- 1 L6 female

Stagmomantis carolina- 1 L1 (unsexed)

Mantis religiosa- L3 male

Parasphendale affinis- 6 L3-L4 females, 3 L3-L4 males

Hymenopus coronatus- 1 ootheca

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Jun 29, 2018)

Nicolas said:


> Currently three. Two chinese nymphs﻿ and this other random green mantis I found outside when I was ﻿looking for feeders for the nymphs. Hopefully it's smooth sailing!


We found a green nymph, about 2" and as green as a green bean! Although it was from a batch that I had released earlier this spring, I decided it was too pretty m not to keep. 

Found mantids often make some of the best pets. Wishing you smoothly sailing.


----------



## Synapze (Jun 29, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Mantis religiosa- L3 male


I know you have some beauties. Especially Cochise? ?

What type of temperament does your M. religiosa have? I've never had one before.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jun 30, 2018)

I also found two chinese yesterday! I gave one to my friend, and one to my brother.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantidmomma (Jul 2, 2018)

I don't have a total....I'll just post what we have!   

5 Orchid Mantis (2 nymphs, 1 sub adult female, 1 sub adult male, 1 L4 male)*   *

8 Ghost Mantis (L2-L4)    

1 Double Shield Mantis

22 Bark mantis (2 adult females, 2 juveniles, 18 nymphs)

1 Golden Hierodula

2 Galinthias Amoena

6 Indian Flower Mantis

12 sub adult Chinese, 63 Chinese nymphs (12 days old), and approx 120 Chinese nymphs that hatched yesterday.  

We have 2 more bark ooths and 3 more Chinese ooths. We purchased a ghost ooth that never has hatched. Makes me angry to as we love the ghost. Owner of website said they don't do refunds because it could be owner error. That would be fine if every other ooth had not hatched. Fingers crossed we can breed our ghosts!       Also fingers crossed we can sell some of these Chinese to make room for others!  LOL!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 2, 2018)

@mantidmomma That is a lot of mantids! I am hoping to be able to breed my ghosts soon too. I have three subadult females, one adult male(molted last night) and one pre-sub male.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Chemz (Jul 2, 2018)

Synapze said:


> Hope that changes soon!


Oh, I hope it does too.


----------



## mantidmomma (Jul 2, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> @mantidmomma That is a lot of mantids! I am hoping to be able to breed my ghosts soon too. I have three subadult females, one adult male(molted last night) and one pre-sub male.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


You won't have long before you can breed them!     Aren't they amazing?!?!?


----------



## Mantis Lady (Jul 2, 2018)

@mantidmommaWow,  that is a lot of mandtids :blink: what do you with them whem you are going on vacation?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 2, 2018)

mantidmomma said:


> You won't have long before you can breed them!     Aren't they amazing?!?!?


They definitely are amazing!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Teamonger (Jul 5, 2018)

Synapze said:


> I'd to have a Wandering Violin in the future. They look so weird, but beautiful at the same time. I plan on trying Ghosts one day. I've never owned a communal species before.


I love them as they are rather large, very unique and strange little things. I took to calling them my 'wiggle buddies' cause they constantly do their little mantis dance wiggle which never ceased to amuse me. They can be massive wussies and divas at times when it comes to trying to feed them but nothing a bit of patience can't overcome.

Ghosts are quiet easy, calm, and beautiful little leaf mimics. I have not tried communal yet as I only had 6 or so individuals this time around and did not want to risk it. My feeder colonies were not as established as I needed them to be either which is likely why both my violin and ghosts males got murdered by the females after mating   If any of my ghost ooths hatch tho I´m so setting up a large communal tank as I have proper feeders cranking out now! I am excited!


----------



## Predatorhousepet (Jul 5, 2018)

Teamonger said:


> Ghosts are quiet easy, calm, and beautiful little leaf mimics. I have not tried communal yet as I only had 6 or so individuals this time around and did not want to risk it. My feeder colonies were not as established as I needed them to be either which is likely why both my violin and ghosts males got murdered by the females after mating   If any of my ghost ooths hatch tho I´m so setting up a large communal tank as I have proper feeders cranking out now! I am excited!


Ghosts seem to be fine communally until adulthood. Once adults, the females are fine together and the males are fine together but the males should be separated from females because the risk of a male being eaten by a female increases substantially during mating. The males may try to mate even before they are sexually mature so it's best to separate them immediately upon becoming an adult.

Violins are also supposed to be communal but there are rare instances of one eating another directly after it molted and was helpless to defend itself.


----------



## Synapze (Jul 5, 2018)

Teamonger said:


> I love them as they are rather large, very unique and strange little things.
> 
> My feeder colonies were not as established as I needed them to be either which is likely why both my violin and ghosts males got murdered by the females after mating   If any of my ghost ooths hatch tho I´m so setting up a large communal tank as I have proper feeders cranking out now! I am excited!


They certainly are weird looking! ? Someday I may give them a try. I think they would look great in a enclosure against a white background. 

Feeders... ugh. I'm having a shortage of hydei due to a miscalculation, so I have 6 cultures that are about 5 days old. I'll have to purchase a producing culture just so I don't run out completely. I'm basically waiting for flies to do the nasty. Thankfully, I have plenty of melanogasters, just waiting on hydei. I have 18 nymphs at the moment. I thought I would take a swing at selling a few starter kits and see what happens. 

Good luck with your ghost ooths!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Jul 5, 2018)

Teamonger said:


> I love them as they are rather large, very unique and strange little things. I took to calling them my 'wiggle buddies' cause they constantly do their little mantis dance wiggle which never ceased to amuse me. They can be massive wussies and divas at times when it comes to trying to feed them but nothing a bit of patience can't overcome.
> 
> Ghosts are quiet easy, calm, and beautiful little leaf mimics. I have not tried communal yet as I only had 6 or so individuals this time around and did not want to risk it. My feeder colonies were not as established as I needed them to be either which is likely why both my violin and ghosts males got murdered by the females after mating   If any of my ghost ooths hatch tho I´m so setting up a large communal tank as I have proper feeders cranking out now! I am excited!


Ghosts are the best! I keep mine communally.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## mantidmomma (Jul 10, 2018)

Little Mantis said:


> @mantidmommaWow,  that is a lot of mandtids :blink: what do you with them whem you are going on vacation?


We have not been able to go on vacation this year because of these guys!     I am taking my son on a 2 day getaway this weekend and his dad is going to watch them. He did this for us in May and all was well. I feed them very good before we go. And he is instructed on how to spray the top of their habitat twice a day (our house is super dry in the summer months). 

We would love to grow large enough to need to hire a mantis sitter!


----------



## FeistyMcGrudle (May 6, 2019)

I was going to make a new thread, but I used the search feature to see if someone already made one. Go me! It would be cool if more people could update!

I currently have six mantises, soon to be 8.

4 P. Paradoxa, 2 I. Diabolica, and 2 H. Coronatus nypmhs on the way!

It's safe to say I am addicted.


----------



## Mantis Lady (May 6, 2019)

Update what mantids I have at the moment:

1 h. masjuscula female

2 ghosts: male and female.

3 h. membranacea: 2 males and 1 female

2  Sphodromantis gastrica (genders not sure)

Soon to have 2 creobroter gemmatus (genders unknown)



FeistyMcGrudle said:


> It's safe to say I am addicted.


i think everyone here is addicted


----------



## Granny's Mantis Mayhem (May 6, 2019)

I have* currently *25 Mantis = Five species 

12 more ordered  = three species

*Soon* I will have 37 mantis and 8 species.

I also have an adult female being held for me (spiny flower) and a few more ghosts so add like 6 more mantis to that total.  

*My species list* -_ I'm just using the common names _


Spiny Flower - _My first species and my favs, I plan to breed some soon._

Ghost - _These guys are finicky but fun _

Thistle (_these are a little bit of a challenge_)

Giant Asian - _OMG I love this species I will always have them!_

Shield - _Possible Red Devil Morph_

*Coming soon - *_on order_


Budwings

Giant Rainforest

Dead Leaf

*Will be adding *- _In the future_


Idolo

Orchid

More dead leaf

More Shield


----------

